# CDC to Michigan: Shut Down Again



## Robert59 (Apr 13, 2021)

Gretchen Whitmer wants more vaccines; federal government has different ideas

Michigan's current coronavirus outbreak is the worst one in the US, and now the state's governor and the White House are in what CNN refers to as a "standoff" (or, if you prefer the _New York Times_' take, "at loggerheads") over vaccines. Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has made multiple requests for more vaccines, all of which federal health authorities have rejected. 

https://www.newser.com/story/304849/michigan-governor-white-house-are-at-a-vaccine-impasse.html


----------



## Tommy (Apr 14, 2021)

According to relatives located throughout Michigan, the state's vaccine rollout has been a disorganized mess.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 14, 2021)

This should surprise no one.  The Chicago Tribune has reported that the vaccine rollout in Chicago has been a disaster there as well, or was in February if it hasn't been straightened up yet.  When you have power-tripping politicians that double as the classroom boat-anchor such as Gretchen Whitmer and Lori Lightfoot put in powerful positions it never ends well for the people they are supposed to be watching out for.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

digifoss said:


> This should surprise no one.  The Chicago Tribune has reported that the vaccine rollout in Chicago has been a disaster there as well, or was in February if it hasn't been straightened up yet.  When you have power-tripping politicians that double as the classroom boat-anchor such as Gretchen Whitmer and Lori Lightfoot put in powerful positions it never ends well for the people they are supposed to be watching out for.


Let's please restrain ourselves when it comes to politics and specific politicians.  There are plenty of opinions on both sides.


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2021)

Yet Texas and Mississippi have lower numbers than before they reopened and repealed the mask mandate. Could it be that taking away a person's individual liberties for over a year maybe isn't such a good idea after all? There is a definite connection between mental health and physical health. Happy people are often healthier with stronger immune systems because misery and prolonged stress weakens the immune system.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 15, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Let's please restrain ourselves when it comes to politics and specific politicians.  There are plenty of opinions on both sides.


Oh dear, I certainly don't want to offend any politicians....


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Oh dear, I certainly don't want to offend any politicians....


This isn't about offending politicians, it's about offending members who have different political leanings.  This is a no-politics forum.


----------

